# How do you input modules for step 7.e Kernel Modules

## frank56

Hi! back to Gentoo after a few months.

I am trying to do step 7.e Kernel modules. Code listing 5.3 /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  My lspci output lists modules on left column. Some for example are "video,backlight,output, battery,button" and more.  I don't think I can enter them as such, and remember going to a webiite that took this output from lspci and converted it. I think you copied and pasted. I forget that website address. Also I took pictures of boot drivers being loaded, but there were so many, I hope there is an easier way. I did less /proc /modules and got 46 modules. It would be nice to learn why gentoo loads so many driver, I don't think it must use them all, but do not really know. Frank

If there is a howto on kernel configuration that covers this step in more detail, please point me to that., Thanks.

----------

## Telemin

Hiya,

For the most part the kernel is good at working out what modules it needs and loading modules accordingly.  I would suggest however, that you simply build in (<*> rather than <M>) the necessary drivers and not worry too much about having extra unnecessary drivers, as for the most part it is harmless to have extra drivers, it just makes the kernel image bigger.

The reason that the livecd uses modules is that it does mean a faster boot and faster kernel for a livecd if it selectively loads drivers from a large pool of modules, but it is best when building your own kernel to simply use the output of lsmod on the livecd to indicate which drivers to build in, it doesn't mean you have to build them as modules.

If you are confused as to which drivers you need at any point, as sometimes it is a little confusing matching lspci output to menuconfig options then please do post your lspci up here and we can advise you  :Smile: 

-Telemin-

----------

## krinn

```
lspci -k
```

 will tell you the names of hardware drivers you need.

----------

## frank56

Thanks both Telemin and Krinn.

I took a picture of my lspci -k output. I assume I can't browse the web until I finish configuring the system, and rebooting, or I would copy and paste it here. I am a real novice as you can see by my questions and comments.  :Smile: .  But, here is one line from that output.:

Host bridge:VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x]  (rev) c4 that is c 4

I am guessing the driver is either VT82C693A/694x or Apollo PRO133x,

And, I like the idea of doing the configuration of the drivers for now. I need a very slow boot anyway.  I think I have been confusing lsmod and lspci for some time now, lsmod, is for modules, and lspci is for drivers.  Thanks for the quick reply. Frank

----------

## alacheesu

lsmod lists all the modules that are currently loaded. lspci lists pci buses and devices in your system. You can go to http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ and paste the output from "lspci -n" to see what modules you need for the devices installed in your system. Look under the "Driver" column in the output from that site to find the name you want.

If you're using "lspci -k" then look for a line like "Kernel module: jmicron", which means you can use the module "jmicron" for that device.

Did you manually configure your kernel (point 7.c of the handbook) or did you use genkernel (7.d)?

----------

## frank56

Here is my output after pasting from lspci -n

11060691	Yes	VIA Technologies, Inc.	VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x]	via-agp,agpgart	v2.6.25-

11068598	Yes	VIA Technologies, Inc.	VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP]	ignore	

11060686	Yes	VIA Technologies, Inc.	VT82C686 [Apollo Super South]	parport_pc	v2.6.25-

11060571	Yes	VIA Technologies, Inc.	VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE	pata_via,via82cxxx	v2.6.25-

11063038	Yes	VIA Technologies, Inc.	VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller	usb-uhci,uhci-hcd	

11063038	Yes	VIA Technologies, Inc.	VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller	usb-uhci,uhci-hcd	

11063057	Yes	VIA Technologies, Inc.	VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI]	i2c-viapro,via686a	v2.6.25-

11063058	Yes	VIA Technologies, Inc.	VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller	snd-via82xx,via82cxxx_audio	v2.6.25-

10ec8185	Yes	Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.	RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller	rtl8180	v2.6.25-

16ec0116	Yes	U.S. Robotics	USR997902 10/100/1000 Mbps PCI Network Card	r8169	v2.6.25-

10de0171	Yes	nVidia Corporation	NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]	nv	

I does not come out as clearly as on the website. The drivers column is on the very far right. I guess the modules would be under the column with the "device" heading.  I guess he hard drive does not need a module but the ide controller where it plugs in might. Thanks. for the info,, I have so much more o work with now.

----------

## alacheesu

The modules are in the "Drivers" column. For example, for your network card,

```
16ec0116   Yes   U.S. Robotics   USR997902 10/100/1000 Mbps PCI Network Card   r8169   v2.6.25-
```

you need the r8169 module. You can manually load this module (provided it's not already loaded) by typing modprobe r8169 and unload it by modprobe -r r8169 (you probably don't want to unload your network card driver, though). Any output/errors when loading/unloaded will be shown at the end of the output from the dmesg command. To see if it's loaded you can use the lsmod command.

A special case is the driver for your graphics card. You probably want to run "nvidia", not "nv", but that's better explained in the handbook

----------

